# Where’s the hog doggers?



## antharper (Jun 6, 2021)

It’s amazing we don’t have many hog dog hunters on here. When I was into it I lived for it . Moving and getting away from old hunting friends took me away from it but I sure do miss it . Here’s a few old pictures from back in the day . I was going through a old photo album from back in the day when we actually had pictures developed reminiscing and thought about sharing a few .


----------



## antharper (Jun 6, 2021)

This one was still alive , was out riding dirt roads drinking beer and seen this one cross the road . Couldn’t leave home without a dog loading up . Didn’t have anything to tie her up with .


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 6, 2021)

There’s some in here they just hanging out in the shadows. I was the same as you. I hunted every weekend and any night during the week up until my girlfriend had a stroke back in 2016. Since then I’ve been twice and to be honest I miss it but don’t care if I ever go back. I swapped a dog box with dogs for an AR topped with a thermal. This was my first victim with the gun and stalking across a wide open field to within 40 yds in one heck of an adrenaline rush


----------



## Son (Jun 6, 2021)

I dogged them in the 60's, it's a young mans sport for sure. Enjoyed every minute of it. Had some fine dogs too.


----------



## antharper (Jun 7, 2021)

Son said:


> I dogged them in the 60's, it's a young mans sport for sure. Enjoyed every minute of it. Had some fine dogs too.


Every hog dogger has the best dogs there is ? I know mine were .


----------



## Railroader (Jun 7, 2021)

Man, I used to be into it purty heavy...Had a good brindle catch dog named Tank.

The bunch I hung with were catch and release types.  Did it purely for the chase, catch, and tie.

Kept a staple gun, purple stuff, and nitrofurazone in the tool box to patch up dogs, hogs, and us.. ?

Looking back, we should have killed a lot more than we turned loose...

It was great fun, but I done got too old for it now...


----------



## antharper (Jun 7, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Man, I used to be into it purty heavy...Had a good brindle catch dog named Tank.
> 
> The bunch I hung with were catch and release types.  Did it purely for the chase, catch, and tie.
> 
> ...


Same for the crew I hunted with railroader , we hardly ever killed one unless someone wanted one to eat or to mount . I’ve got a couple of them ugly things mounted .


----------



## Railroader (Jun 7, 2021)

My bulldog Tank may have weighed 40#.  He was a house pet and the wife at the time made me put a cut vest on him to catch pigs.

Tank learned that the vest meant bizness, and got fired up when he saw it.  Once, a big ol sow got loose from all of us except Tank, and she carried him bout a quarter mile cross a clearcut hanging off the side of her head...

He came back with a tired, "I'm sorry" look on his face...


----------



## Son (Jun 7, 2021)

Never mounted a boar head caught or killed in front of dogs. But, being a taxidermist, I did mount this old boar killed bow hunting on St Vincent Island off the panhandle of Florida. Also got a small buck that trip. 1975


----------



## Knothead71 (Jun 7, 2021)

I was deep into hog dogs back in the late '80's early '90's. We lost our club and didn't really have a good place to hunt. Also now, at 50 y/o and living in a subdivision (as opposed to a 220 acre farm) I just don't have the energy or ability to have a bunch of dogs. The 1 dog I have is nearly too much sometimes.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 7, 2021)

I remember back years ago this forum was "THE ONE".. very good. but over the years it has dwindle down. I just sit back and check in every now then. Still hunting hard. Just a lot older, slower. fatter. lol


----------



## antharper (Jun 7, 2021)

hawg dawg said:


> I remember back years ago this forum was "THE ONE".. very good. but over the years it has dwindle down. I just sit back and check in every now then. Still hunting hard. Just a lot older, slower. fatter. lol


Share a picture with us that don’t do it anymore sometimes !


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 7, 2021)

I sure will. Thats some good toothy boars in the pics.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 7, 2021)

Yesterday morning my friend had four of his dogs cut down by a 240 lb boar. Lost two and the other two are in rough shape.


----------



## antharper (Jun 7, 2021)

Wanderlust said:


> Yesterday morning my friend had four of his dogs cut down by a 240 lb boar. Lost two and the other two are in rough shape.


That stinks , I’ve seen some get killed or cut up pretty bad also .


----------



## Blackston (Jun 7, 2021)

The bottom pic was a hog we bayed under an old plantation house In Chatham County.....I also lived for it in my younger wilder days .... Times change !!  But I got a boat load of great huntin stories


----------



## Blackston (Jun 7, 2021)

Another two pics .... Boat pic is hunting the mouth of the Altamaha on Broughton Island  ( toothiest hogs I’ve ever seen ) Bottom pic is a bird dog /bulldog cross bayin a goodn on the Savannah River


----------



## Throwback (Jun 8, 2021)

Been listening to the hog dog nation podcast. Some good entertainment but can’t link here due to language


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 8, 2021)

Most people who hunt with dogs dont post online because they dont want a bunch of idiots chirping at them for their dogs running onto posted property. 

Ironically, the same people who complain about people hunting hogs with dogs are the same people who complain about the hog population being too high and dont want anyone on their land. lol


----------



## Blackston (Jun 8, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Most people who hunt with dogs dont post online because they dont want a bunch of idiots chirping at them for their dogs running onto posted property.
> 
> Ironically, the same people who complain about people hunting hogs with dogs are the same people who complain about the hog population being too high and dont want anyone on their land. lol


PREACH !!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 8, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Most people who hunt with dogs dont post online because they dont want a bunch of idiots chirping at them for their dogs running onto posted property.
> 
> Ironically, the same people who complain about people hunting hogs with dogs are the same people who complain about the hog population being too high and dont want anyone on their land. lol


or complain about coons in their corn ans want them removed in June after watching them all Coon hunting and trapping season 
But Muh big old buck


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 8, 2021)

This girl here has killed more trophy boar hogs than most grown men and loves dog hunting more than most


----------



## antharper (Jun 9, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> View attachment 1084549View attachment 1084548View attachment 1084547View attachment 1084546View attachment 1084545View attachment 1084544View attachment 1084543
> 
> 
> This girl here has killed more trophy boar hogs than most grown men and loves dog hunting more than most


Heck yeah , thanks for sharing ! My kinda girl


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 9, 2021)

The late Dr. Harvey Howell of Cartersville, Ga. was a hog hunter who used trail and catch dogs. His office had mounted heads.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 10, 2021)

Man I sure do miss my dogging days! A couple pics when I was faster, leaner and not so grey!!


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 10, 2021)

More pics I’m pretty vane!


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 10, 2021)

Last on the phone that are worthy! I delete family pics before I delete hunting pics!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 10, 2021)

Boy I really wished I had got in that game….back when I was a little younger and a lot more limber. Fine looking hogs.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks I didn’t take pics of the 1000 lil pigs we caught between the bigger catches.


----------



## antharper (Jun 10, 2021)

Good job stonecreek , I use to really enjoy your videos before you gave it up ! What bread is the little dog that you are holding in most of the pictures ? That little joker looks like it was getting with it . Covered in mud every picture !


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 10, 2021)

Jagd terrier. I raised about 10 for hunting. Top notch hog dogs. I only had one make it past 5 years old and that was Bear. No reverse gear in the breed which led to a short shelve life. Miss everyone of them tho.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 10, 2021)

hawg dawg said:


> I remember back years ago this forum was "THE ONE".. very good. but over the years it has dwindle down. I just sit back and check in every now then. Still hunting hard. Just a lot older, slower. fatter. lol



I think I have a couple new Ugly Dog collars...want me to send them to you?  Might even have a couple of Marshall collars and a Quictrack layin around somewhere

I miss it...fun times
made me think about those old Jesters BBQ threads and the Dunkin Booth


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Jun 10, 2021)

Good hogs everyone I don’t carry phone in woods and haven’t caught any big 1s lately been catching nothin but small 1s and thanks to all  that tried to help me find clubs to run the last couple months I got hooked up with a farmer and been workin the dogs few nights a week


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 11, 2021)

I also have some equipment laying around. Gave away 80% to a young dogger last year. And yea I remember when the dogging forum was always trending here.


----------



## catchdogs (Jun 11, 2021)

I had ok fancy that mr Ronnie raised lot of pups off . She was good dog one of those red dogs look to be one of her last pups that was sent up your way .


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 11, 2021)

catchdogs said:


> I had ok fancy that mr Ronnie raised lot of pups off . She was good dog one of those red dogs look to be one of her last pups that was sent up your way .


I remember Fancy well. All Ronnie’s curs were top notch hog dogs.


----------



## catchdogs (Jun 11, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> I remember Fancy well. All Ronnie’s curs were top notch hog dogs.


She throwed some really good pups. I miss hunting but just don’t have the places to hunt anymore .


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 14, 2021)

JESTER.....Whats up man.. Long time..


----------



## catchdogs (Jun 14, 2021)

catchdogs said:


> She throwed some really good pups. I miss hunting but just don’t have the places to hunt anymore .



Is he still hunting ?


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 15, 2021)

No he is not. We both shook hands on last hunt and walked away. Health issues slowed him down also. Just talked to him today. He raised a pile of Rhodesian Ridgbacks for a couple years and just sold out on that a couple months ago. He follows them grandkids now. And we ** about what great hog doggers we once was! Ronnie rates high with me on his overall knowledge of dogging.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 15, 2021)

Here are a couple pics of me and Ronnie. If there was a hole or ditch he would find it! I think all of us has a buddy like that! He is a solid preacher and one pic is me listening to him preach over in Preston.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 15, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> If there was a hole or ditch he would find it!



hmm..we might have something in common...I know for a fact a 4-wheeler will float wheels up in a pond


----------



## Gavi (Jul 19, 2021)

antharper said:


> It’s amazing we don’t have many hog dog hunters on here. When I was into it I lived for it . Moving and getting away from old hunting friends took me away from it but I sure do miss it . Here’s a few old pictures from back in the day . I was going through a old photo album from back in the day when we actually had pictures developed reminiscing and thought about sharing a few . View attachment 1084114View attachment 1084115View attachment 1084119View attachment 1084117View attachment 1084118


This is the best thread on this forum. I'm here for the Hog Dogs as well.


----------

